# Personality Invention



## Aliciadreams (8 mo ago)

If you can do it, I will be glad.
Personality according to life path, please add the numbers of your birth date and year together:
1: goal-oriented and purposeful
2: artistic and charming
3: bold and calculative
4: considerate and diplomatic
5: strong-willed and sharp-minded
6: ambitious and romantic
7: elegant and persuasive
8: imaginative and intuitive
9: peaceful and guillable


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Aliciadreams said:


> If you can do it, I will be glad.
> Personality according to life path, please add the numbers of your birth date and year together:
> 1: goal-oriented and purposeful
> 2: artistic and charming
> ...


I'm fairly young, I won't tell you my date of birth however, because I don't want to make the older people envious, lol.


----------

